# UK Ancestry Visa application



## Averie (May 31, 2012)

Hi, I recently applied for my UK Ancestry Visa but the processing is now done from the New York office for all Canadian applications. The last time I applied it was done in Ottawa and i received next day confirmation from them that it had been received and was being processed. In this instance I have tracked the package and it arrived to the NY office but have had no confirmation email from them saying they have started processing/received. Does anyone know if they always send one or is there anyone who has had no correspondence from them but still received their visa? Any suggestions? Many thanks!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Averie said:


> Hi, I recently applied for my UK Ancestry Visa but the processing is now done from the New York office for all Canadian applications. The last time I applied it was done in Ottawa and i received next day confirmation from them that it had been received and was being processed. In this instance I have tracked the package and it arrived to the NY office but have had no confirmation email from them saying they have started processing/received. Does anyone know if they always send one or is there anyone who has had no correspondence from them but still received their visa? Any suggestions? Many thanks!


Sometimes it takes a few days for the UKBA NYC to let you know they have opened your application and organised your application and supporting documents to be placed into the queue. 

When did you track your package to the UKBA NYC office? There have been people posting here that hearing anything took as long as a week+.


----------



## Averie (May 31, 2012)

Thanks AnAmericanInScotland, it's coming up to a week. I guess I was just expected them to confirm they had it a bit sooner. I'm worrying a bit as I gave myself 15 business days to process but have to get back to my job in the UK as I'm on another visa currently. Also curious that if they haven't sent the e-mail confirmation, is the 11-15 processing time still count from the time they receive my package or the time they send the e-mail?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Averie said:


> Thanks AnAmericanInScotland, it's coming up to a week. I guess I was just expected them to confirm they had it a bit sooner. I'm worrying a bit as I gave myself 15 business days to process but have to get back to my job in the UK as I'm on another visa currently. Also curious that if they haven't sent the e-mail confirmation, is the 11-15 processing time still count from the time they receive my package or the time they send the e-mail?


Supposedly the count starts when they receive the package (and I think I read somwhere that in some places the count starts from when you hit 'submit' and pay any fees-could be wrong about that), but most of us have noted that the timing corresponds with the date we received the email from the UKBA. 

I have come to think that in their minds that is the date they received the package-the day they opened it and sent the email. 

Remember that there has been a US holiday (Monday was the observed US Memorial Day), and that weekends and holidays don't count. 

I noticed this morning that the timeline is now 11 days (remember those are business or working days). I don't know how long ancestry visas take, but the page says most visa apps are being processed within 15 at the most unless it is a complex case:

UK Border Agency news and updates


----------

